# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не обновляется база БП 3.0 базовая

## kalmik91

[FONT=Times New Roman]Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем проблема. Обновление тормозится на 88% и дальше не идет. В ЖР такое описание:

БИП:Новости.Загрузка новостей
Идентификатор шага: Новости. Загрузка новостей. Загрузка файлов новостей. Получение файлов с сервера новостей. Ошибка загрузки
Попытка 5 / 5. Ошибка получения файла news/NewPractice/atom1c?[from]&[config]&[platformVersion] с сервера news.webits.1c.ru для ленты новостей Методические материалы во временный файл по причине: Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания
{Обработка.УправлениеНовос  тями.МодульМенеджера(454)}:                        ХттпОтвет = ХттпСоединение.Получить(Хт  тпЗапрос, ИмяВременногоФайла);
{Справочник.Новости.Модуль  енеджера(1473)}:         Обработки.УправлениеНовос  ями.ЗагрузитьФайлыНовосте  йССервера(ЛентыНовостей, ЛогШаговВыполнения);
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбработкаНово  стей.Модуль(7377)}:   Справочники.Новости.Загруз  итьСтандартныеЗначения();
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбработкаНово  стей.Модуль(8287)}:            ЗагрузитьВсеСтандартныеЗн  ачения();
{(1)}:ОбработкаНовостей.Обно  лениеИнформационнойБазы_О  бщиеДанные_ПерейтиНаВерси  ()
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаВБезопа  сномРежиме.Модуль(508)}:   Выполнить ИмяМетода + "(" + ПараметрыСтрока + ")";
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыСлужебный.  одуль(3105)}:      РаботаВБезопасномРежиме.В  полнитьМетодКонфигурации(  Обработчик.Процедура, ПараметрыОбработчика);
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыСлужебный.  одуль(1506)}:         ВыполнитьОбработчикОбновл  ения(Обработчик, ПараметрыОбработчика, ДополнительныеПараметры);
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыСлужебный.  одуль(383)}:         ИтерацияОбновления.Выполн  нныеОбработчики = ВыполнитьИтерациюОбновлен  ия(ИтерацияОбновления, Параметры);
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыСлужебный.  одуль(1640)}:      Результат = ВыполнитьОбновлениеИнформ  ационнойБазы(ПараметрыОбн  вления);
{(1)}:ОбновлениеИнформационн  ойБазыСлужебный.Выполнить  бновлениеИнформационнойБ  зыВФоне(Параметры[0],Параметры[1])
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаВБезопа  сномРежиме.Модуль(508)}:   Выполнить ИмяМетода + "(" + ПараметрыСтрока + ")";
{ОбщийМодуль.ДлительныеОпе  рации.Модуль(540)}:   РаботаВБезопасномРежиме.В  полнитьМетодКонфигурации(  ВсеПараметры.ИмяПроцедуры, ВсеПараметры.ПараметрыПро  едуры);

----------


## kalmik91

по причине:
Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания


Обновлял через конфигуратор. Платформы пробовал разные, и старые и более новые. Релиз старый: 3.0.44.124. Мне всего лишь надо поднять на 6 релизов. Или же попробовать ее в проф перевести, но там такая же беда, обновление тормозится.[/FONT]

----------


## Online_Z

> Релиз старый: 3.0.44.124


Какой релиз накатываете на 3.0.44.124?

----------


## kalmik91

Сейчас стоит такой релиз, мне надо поднять его на 6 релизов выше. До 3.0.50.10 если не ошибаюсь. У меня в 1с не получается загрузить выписки из банка. Выдает ошибку что Дата документа должна быть не позже 2020 года. Я прочел в интернете что нужно поднять именно до этого релиза. Там уже есть возможность, типа сделали до 2030 года ввод документов. Или 2 способо описывали что через конфигуратор закомментировать строки. Но база у меня базовая и там не дает редактировать. Так что или в проф переводить или же все таки обновляться. А она не обновляется. Как встанет на одном и том же проценте и дальше не идет. Тестирование все делал нифига.

----------


## Online_Z

Я именно про это вас и спрашиваю, если сейчас у вас 3.0.44.124, то какой точно релиз пытаетесь на него накатить? 
Нельзя одним махом перепрыгнуть с 3.0.44.124 на 3.0.50.10. Между ними ещё кучу промежуточных обновлений нужно установить.

----------


## kalmik91

Я в курсе. Хочу поставить 3.0.50.10. До него 6 релизов надо накатить. У меня не в этом вопрос. В отладку когда пускаю он стопорится на 88% и дальше не идет, хоть сутки жди. Описание ошибки вверху писал.
БИП:Новости.Загрузка новостей.Попытка 5 / 5. Ошибка получения файла news/NewPractice/atom1c?[from]&[config]&[platformVersion] с сервера news.webits.1c.ru для ленты новостей Методические материалы во временный файл по причине: Ошибка работы с Интернет: Превышено время ожидания

----------


## SuLaR

Такой вопрос:
Досталась в наследство база, а точнее только один файлик 1Cv8.1CD весом в пол гига. Реально ли из неё что-нибудь выудить? Пробовал и так и сяк, но 1с буквально ничего внутри не видит, пусто. Что скажете?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Такой вопрос:
> Досталась в наследство база, а точнее только один файлик 1Cv8.1CD весом в пол гига. Реально ли из неё что-нибудь выудить? Пробовал и так и сяк, но 1с буквально ничего внутри не видит, пусто. Что скажете?


Что видите в конфигураторе?

----------


## Online_Z

> Такой вопрос:
> Досталась в наследство база, а точнее только один файлик 1Cv8.1CD весом в пол гига.


1Cv8.1CD - это файл базы данных и в нём может содержаться вся база со всеми накопленными учетными данными. 0.5 Гб вполне нормальный размер для рабочей базы, например, конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 2.0. 




> но 1с буквально ничего внутри не видит, пусто.


Если база данных с файлом 1Cv8.1CD запускается, то скорее всего с самим файлом и данными все в порядке, а проблема в неправильном режиме запуска. 
Покажите окно со справкой о программе из запущенной базы.

----------


## SuLaR

> Что видите в конфигураторе?


Вот это вот в конфигураторе.
imgonline-com-ua-Resize-fAQIh9vJfmpAWy.jpg

----------


## SuLaR

> 1Cv8.1CD - это файл базы данных и в нём может содержаться вся база со всеми накопленными учетными данными. 0.5 Гб вполне нормальный размер для рабочей базы, например, конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 2.0. 
> 
> 
> Если база данных с файлом 1Cv8.1CD запускается, то скорее всего с самим файлом и данными все в порядке, а проблема в неправильном режиме запуска. 
> Покажите окно со справкой о программе из запущенной базы.


В конфигураторе:
imgonline-com-ua-Resize-fAQIh9vJfmpAWy.jpg

----------


## SuLaR

imgonline-com-ua-Resize-KIZccXTVAA9H.jpg
Обычный запуск.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вот это вот в конфигураторе.
> Вложение 2718


В конфигураторе Сервис Параметры Общие Поменяйте управляемое приложение на обычное.

----------


## SuLaR

Сделал. Во вкладке "Общие" стоит "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение", в "Запуск 1С: Предприятие" стоит "Толстый клиен (обычное приложение)". Ничего не изменилось.
Возможно есть у кого время на Тимвьювер? Буду благодарен от всей души.
П. С. пока прикрепишь скрин - можно вены вскрыть.

----------


## Online_Z

Во-первых - какое отношение УТП для Украины имеет к теме? 
Во-вторых - скорее всего проблема в том, что запускаете в режиме управляемого приложения, а конфа на ОФ, поэтому пустой интерфейс и выходит. 
В-третьих - УТП и без доп.настроек должна запускаться в режиме обычного приложения. Если режим запуска вручную не настаивали и запускается пустой интерфейс, то скорее всего у вас как-то хитро производится запуск - проверьте, куда ведёт ярлык запуска.

----------


## Славапаршиков

Можно удаленно обновить пишите сюда Slava@slavaparshikov.ru

----------

